# Beyond 18 Months Wait? Share your experiences.



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

Since there are a number of us now, I thought I'd start this thread for people that are waiting longer than 18 months for their visa application. 

A few things to discuss.

1) Have you complained? If so, to who have you complained and what was the result?

2) Where has the hold up been? (to your knowledge)

3) How have you coped with waiting so long?


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

I better start with my own I guess.

See my signature for my timeline details

1) We've complained to IGIS, DIAC and our local MP a number of times. They just keep saying we have to keep waiting and there is nothing they can do.

2) The hold up has been with the security check (form 80).

3) My wife has been taking it very badly. She has become extremely active with her church recently which has helped her mental state a lot. I have had a few breakdowns myself too though. It's also very tough on the relationship itself. It has to be extremely strong to survive the lengthy process. Luckily our relationship is very strong but I can imagine many others breaking over the whole process.


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi Someuser, thanks for starting this thread. We are a special subgroup of applicants and I guess we need to support each other even more. 

1. I complained to everybody I could think of. Completely useless exercise. We are close to 20 months waiting. 

2. The security check is what we are waiting for. Our relationship was accepted as genuine in June 2012, health and police checks all clear. 

3. It is very hard to cope with not knowing. Our life is on hold for such a long time. In the last 3 and a half years we have been in daily contact, we met about twice a year in Asia and Europe. We are totally committed and we want to spend the rest of our lives together. Yes, it is depressing. We have done nothing wrong. The irony is that even criminals know the length of their sentence, and we are kept in the dark, just because he was born in a high risk country he left as a 19 year old ( he is 44 now!) . He has been living in Germany for the last 17 years and he is permanent resident there. Why on Earth is so difficult to check him out, is beyond my comprehension. So we are waiting and waiting. 

Good luck to all of you waiting this long. Wish you all the strength to hang in there .


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

how is visa granted on May 30 when it's just April 25?


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

krissaid said:


> Hi Someuser, thanks for starting this thread. We are a special subgroup of applicants and I guess we need to support each other even more.
> 
> 1. I complained to everybody I could think of. Completely useless exercise. We are close to 20 months waiting.
> 
> ...


Thanks Krissaid. Yeah I feel similar in terms of the jail sentence thing. It's not even about how high risk the country is either. I've seen people granted on this forum comparatively quickly from countries such as Iran which I would consider higher risk than Kenya.

It's just not a good situation at all. I feel blessed that I'm with my partner in Kenya while we wait but we just have nothing here to work towards. We can't go to university to get degrees that mean anything back home, we can't work toward saving for a home, we can't invest in and start a thriving business because tomorrow it could all be over and we are gone. We just exist until the day comes to leave which isn't much of a life.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

cjka said:


> how is visa granted on May 30 when it's just April 25?


When you go through the process of creating a timeline it says to put your estimated date of grant if you haven't been granted yet. I just put May 30 as a date I made up a number of months ago.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

krissaid said:


> Hi Someuser, thanks for starting this thread. We are a special subgroup of applicants and I guess we need to support each other even more.
> 
> 1. I complained to everybody I could think of. Completely useless exercise. We are close to 20 months waiting.
> 
> ...


A quick question Krissaid, have you complained to the immigration minister or Prime Minister yet? I'm considering it after I complain to IGIS the second time around. I see you had no luck with that second IGIS complaint. When I heard you got the same response as the first time I couldn't believe it! I'm waiting until the 1st of May to lodge my second complaint since that's my official 18 month wait day. I figure if I send both immi and prime minister an email along with copies of all the complaints and pathetic responses, they might do something about it (probably not but it's the only path I see from here).


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

From what I've read here, someuser, 90% of the time when security checks are the reason for a delay in processing, it's because the country they are requesting information from is not responding in a timely manner. Do you think that might be the case in your situation? If so, there might not be anything Immi can do to speed it along, and that might be why you've gotten such noncommittal responses? How incredibly awful to have to wait this long.  I'm so sorry. I wish there was something I could do to help.


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi Someuser, I have considered writing to the immigration minister, but have not done yet. To be honest I have no faith in the system anymore. At the moment if I get one more official letter saying that security check is necessary ( I have never questioned the need for it in the first place) to proceed with the visa grant, and that everything is going as planned and just to wait patiently, I would explode. I can not cope with another pro forma mindless letter, not answering my question of why is it taking this long. I know that other people from the same country where my fiancée was born, are getting their visas quicker. So why can they be checked easier? 

Maybe I will write later to the minister, once I can cope better . If you do so and gets you anywhere let me know. 

I am wondering how many of us are waiting beyond the 18 months ? Who is waiting the longest?


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

krissaid said:


> Hi Someuser, I have considered writing to the immigration minister, but have not done yet. To be honest I have no faith in the system anymore. At the moment if I get one more official letter saying that security check is necessary ( I have never questioned the need for it in the first place) to proceed with the visa grant, and that everything is going as planned and just to wait patiently, I would explode. I can not cope with another pro forma mindless letter, not answering my question of why is it taking this long. I know that other people from the same country where my fiancée was born, are getting their visas quicker. So why can they be checked easier?
> 
> Maybe I will write later to the minister, once I can cope better . If you do so and gets you anywhere let me know.
> 
> I am wondering how many of us are waiting beyond the 18 months ? Who is waiting the longest?


I think you're a strong contender for longest offshore visa. There are a couple of others I know of around the same length of time but I haven't seen them around much lately so maybe they were granted. Who knows? There are a couple of Pakistani nationals in the same group. That is another country that seems to take forever.

I know what you mean about the same old response from everyone. Of course security checks are a necessity but it's just ridiculous when it drags on forever. I just want someone to pick up the phone and ask what's taking so long to the people responsible for the hold up. I don't think I'm being unreasonable. Hey, I might even use that in my IGIS complaint. I might even say "please don't send me a form letter telling me the same thing as last time I complained, please call the people responsible for the holdup and ask them what's taking so long" 

Maybe it's a bit cheeky but who knows what might get these people out of bed.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> From what I've read here, someuser, 90% of the time when security checks are the reason for a delay in processing, it's because the country they are requesting information from is not responding in a timely manner. Do you think that might be the case in your situation? If so, there might not be anything Immi can do to speed it along, and that might be why you've gotten such noncommittal responses? How incredibly awful to have to wait this long.  I'm so sorry. I wish there was something I could do to help.


Yes it's definitely the case for us. But why is there nothing immi can do? Why can't they call the person in charge of the department delaying our application and ask them why it's taking so long? 18 months is pretty close to double the average processing time we were quoted when we applied. I don't think I'm being unreasonable.


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

They go in circles, and it looks like the "outside agency" does not have any responsibility to communicate with anyone., because all this is a big secret. IGIS has no power over them, saying only DIAC can push for the case to be resolved, and DIAC says they can not do anything, because the outside agency does not respond to them. So who do they respond to? Why can't they say something to DIAC or to the poor citizens of this country, who are waiting endlessly? How do we know if they are doing anything? How do we know that the high risk country is not forthcoming with the information requested? Secrecy may lead to mistrust . Close to 20 months of waiting and still nothing. I think most people in this situation would start to loose patience. And nobody listens and this makes me feel completely powerless and insignificant. I guess I should just pay my hefty taxes and shut up and be patient. Easier to say than done, when my love is on the other side of the world. It is funny that he can travel all through Europe and Asia and nobody gets paranoid about him, only this country.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

someuser said:


> Yes it's definitely the case for us. But why is there nothing immi can do? Why can't they call the person in charge of the department delaying our application and ask them why it's taking so long? 18 months is pretty close to double the average processing time we were quoted when we applied. I don't think I'm being unreasonable.


Because when ASIO security checks take so long, it's usually not ASIO holding it up, but the other country. DIAC can contact ASIO and prod them, sure, but ASIO can't force another country to get on the ball. So if that's where the hold up is (and often it is, from what I've read) there's genuinely nothing any of the Aussie agencies can do to make something happen. They can ask, sure, but they can't control it.

That doesn't help you guys, though. I really hope your complaints get somewhere and light a fire under someone. It's beyond ridiculous that you've had to wait this long.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> Because when ASIO security checks take so long, it's usually not ASIO holding it up, but the other country. DIAC can contact ASIO and prod them, sure, but ASIO can't force another country to get on the ball. So if that's where the hold up is (and often it is, from what I've read) there's genuinely nothing any of the Aussie agencies can do to make something happen. They can ask, sure, but they can't control it.
> 
> That doesn't help you guys, though. I really hope your complaints get somewhere and light a fire under someone. It's beyond ridiculous that you've had to wait this long.


That's all I want collegegirl. To get DIAC to ask ASIO to ask NSIS in Kenya why our application is taking so long and chase it up until it's complete. I'm sure NSIS have thousands of applications sitting there. It's entirely possible ours is lost. I just want someone to give them a prod.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I hope they do, and that it does some good. I really feel for you having to be apart for so long.


----------



## monika1971 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi all

I'm waiting for 22 months now and when every I call immigration they just say nothing they can do as I have no case officer yet, but I've seen here some people granted visa within few geeks or few months, I applied mine 15 July 2011, all the supporting documents are submitted,
Good luck for all who are in the same situation


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

monika1971 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm waiting for 22 months now and when every I call immigration they just say nothing they can do as I have no case officer yet, but I've seen here some people granted visa within few geeks or few months, I applied mine 15 July 2011, all the supporting documents are submitted,
> Good luck for all who are in the same situation


Wow! That's a long time. Which subclass did you apply for? And which nationality/location of application?


----------



## Murloc (Jun 5, 2012)

There is the option to try & get information by using an immigration lawyer who specialize in visa applications, i really don't know how much they can or cant do though. Me & Michelle who is in the Philippines have waited 8 months & thats incredibly frustrating, 20 months is unacceptable.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

Murloc said:


> There is the option to try & get information by using an immigration lawyer who specialize in visa applications, i really don't know how much they can or cant do though. Me & Michelle who is in the Philippines have waited 8 months & thats incredibly frustrating, 20 months is unacceptable.


No, my immigration lawyer hasn't helped one bit after the application was submitted. He helped a lot to get the application in but after that, has actually been a liability to me because the CO refuses to communicate with me directly. A few things have slipped between the cracks and not reached me because of communication stopping at the immigration lawyer. I would never recommend one again except maybe Mark Northam who lurks here and knows what he's doing/talking about.


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

I had an immigration lawyer who, as you say, helped initially and showed interest in following up our case for about 8 months, and after that was not helpful at all. I started communicating directly with my CO since, and was no problem. I think you can fill in form saying that you want the CO to communicate directly with you. Maybe it would be worthwhile for you, if you feel that the immigration lawyer is making things worse.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

krissaid said:


> I had an immigration lawyer who, as you say, helped initially and showed interest in following up our case for about 8 months, and after that was not helpful at all. I started communicating directly with my CO since, and was no problem. I think you can fill in form saying that you want the CO to communicate directly with you. Maybe it would be worthwhile for you, if you feel that the immigration lawyer is making things worse.


Yeah our CO was fine to talk to us direct at the beginning but after about 12 months, told us not to communicate with her direct any more. Strangely she called my wife about 2 weeks ago asking questions about her old passport as well as her new one. I guess if it suits her, she will speak to us direct (I certainly wasn't complaining). At first we were super excited because it was the first sign of action from them since about October. After a couple of weeks though, the excitement has worn off.


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

It must feel bad to have your hopes up and then nothing. But 2 weeks is not long in immigration context , something could still happen soon. Obviously your CO has the file out at least.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

As we have just gone past the 18 Month Mark, I just complained again to IGIS. I'll keep you all posted about the reply.


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

Good luck Someuser , I really hope you get a constructive response.


----------



## queliwantstogo (Apr 29, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> From what I've read here, someuser, 90% of the time when security checks are the reason for a delay in processing, it's because the country they are requesting information from is not responding in a timely manner. Do you think that might be the case in your situation? If so, there might not be anything Immi can do to speed it along, and that might be why you've gotten such noncommittal responses? How incredibly awful to have to wait this long.  I'm so sorry. I wish there was something I could do to help.


If that is the case, I wonder if there is ANY way for you to discuss the delay with immigration and/or to contact the appropriate authority in the country of question directly to address the issue...


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

queliwantstogo said:


> If that is the case, I wonder if there is ANY way for you to discuss the delay with immigration and/or to contact the appropriate authority in the country of question directly to address the issue...


When those long security checks are done, they are done by ASIO and not even DIAC can get information out of them about what ASIO is doing or not doing.

Kttykat


----------



## queliwantstogo (Apr 29, 2013)

kttykat said:


> When those long security checks are done, they are done by ASIO and not even DIAC can get information out of them about what ASIO is doing or not doing.
> 
> Kttykat


Thanks for the correction; that stinks. Best of luck to everyone waiting for these types of security checks.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

We just received a reply from our complaint to IGIS to say it could take several weeks (see below for actual wording):

I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application.

This office is the Office of the Inspector General of Intelligence and Security (OIGIS) and we do not process visa applications or make security assessments. We do, however, oversee the agency that conducts security assessments if one is required as part of the application process.

The Australian Security Intelligence Organisation (ASIO) is the agency responsible for conducting security assessments. I will contact ASIO for information about this visa application to check ASIO’s handling of any security assessment associated with the application.**

We can check whether or not ASIO is acting unreasonably or has made a processing error but we are not able to direct ASIO to change the priority of a case, or make the process quicker for a particular applicant. Only the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) can do this.

Where we identify an issue requiring resolution, we liaise with the relevant agencies about the issue. Where possible we will advise you in general terms of the outcome of our inquiry. Please note that it may be a number of weeks before we are able to respond to you.

As DIAC is responsible for the processing of visa applications I suggest you maintain contact with DIAC for information about the ongoing status of the visa application.


----------



## claudia_86 (Nov 24, 2012)

*Just over a year*

I have recently received my partner visa, after having waited more than a year. I know now that waiting time is 15 months or more. The good thing is that the 2 years after which we will receive the permanent visa are calculated from the day we applied, so it's been almost 2 years since you applied, you're probably going to receive the temporary and permanent visa together!

Anyway, while I was waiting, I did tried unsuccessfully to complain and ask about my visa status, but I was never told anything. The only answer is to keep waiting.


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't know how you folk are coping with the mental strain?

My fiance's visa was approved quickly, and we chose to wait for the right time to emigrate.
The waiting is still hard.

It's just hard to be separated when your heart is given to another.
The connection and bond is strong, but the separation is torture.


----------



## bma (Sep 28, 2011)

claudia_86 said:


> I have recently received my partner visa, after having waited more than a year. I know now that waiting time is 15 months or more. The good thing is that the 2 years after which we will receive the permanent visa are calculated from the day we applied, so it's been almost 2 years since you applied, you're probably going to receive the temporary and permanent visa together!
> 
> Anyway, while I was waiting, I did tried unsuccessfully to complain and ask about my visa status, but I was never told anything. The only answer is to keep waiting.


Did you apply for an onshore 820 or offshore 309 partner visa? And where did you apply?
Have you received the paperwork for the 2nd stage already?


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

Well we got a reply from our second complaint to IGIS (ASIO) after 18 Months wait and it was exactly the same as the first one at 12 Months but it says to complain again in November if we haven't had our visa granted before then. That will be exactly 2 years since we filed for the Visa and I'm sure if we complained again in November, we'd receive exactly the same response. The letter is below:

Visa security assessment.

I refer to your inquiry concerning any security assessment that may be required for this visa application and advise that there is no unexplained delay, illegality or impropriety by ASIO affecting this case. The application appears to be progressing through expected channels and there are no grounds for any further action by this office at this stage.

I understand that this visa application was lodged in November 2011 and more than 12 months has now elapsed without finalisation. However, many other applicants are also experiencing similar delays. Please note that the length of time taken to process the visa is not necessarily indicative of the outcome of the application.

I encourage you to contact the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) for updates regarding the status of this visa application. If you have not received an outcome for the visa application by November 2013 then you may contact this office again for another inquiry.


----------



## aussiegal123 (Feb 21, 2013)

someuser said:


> Well we got a reply from our second complaint to IGIS (ASIO) after 18 Months wait and it was exactly the same as the first one at 12 Months but it says to complain again in November if we haven't had our visa granted before then. That will be exactly 2 years since we filed for the Visa and I'm sure if we complained again in November, we'd receive exactly the same response. The letter is below:
> 
> Visa security assessment.
> 
> ...


Hi Someuser, it is really frustrating this waiting with no clear explanation as to what the hold up is and if at the end of the waiting whether it will be good news. We will have been waiting 22 months in a couple of days and even though I have been thinking positive, it really is a stressful process. In the three and a half years that I have known my husband, I have only been home to Australia for 4 days to see my family and friends, because I do not want to go without my husband and thinking any day now we should hear something. After two years of marriage, the rest of my family and friends haven't met my husband (except on Skype) and in two months time it will be two years since we handed in his application. So I really hope we all get an answer soon and that it is a positive one.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

aussiegal123 said:


> Hi Someuser, it is really frustrating this waiting with no clear explanation as to what the hold up is and if at the end of the waiting whether it will be good news. We will have been waiting 22 months in a couple of days and even though I have been thinking positive, it really is a stressful process. In the three and a half years that I have known my husband, I have only been home to Australia for 4 days to see my family and friends, because I do not want to go without my husband and thinking any day now we should hear something. After two years of marriage, the rest of my family and friends haven't met my husband (except on Skype) and in two months time it will be two years since we handed in his application. So I really hope we all get an answer soon and that it is a positive one.


I know how you feel with that. I've known my wife for 10 years. Only my parents have met my wife and everyone else isn't even sure if I've made her up haha. I really hope your application is granted soon. I get the feeling the problem with Pakistani applicants is that the Security office in Pakistan is probably as corrupt as the Kenyan one (or more). So unless a Bribe is involved, they just don't care to do anything about it in a hurry. And so we wait. 

I'm currently considering writing to the Immigration Minister but I did receive an email from our case officer today requesting extra info. I may give her a couple of weeks to see if suddenly we are granted. If not, I think I'll send the minister a little message. We sure have plenty of messages sent to various places to send along with it as ammunition.


----------



## Mario (May 28, 2013)

Yesterday I found this forum and there are mixed impressions in my heart. I m happy that I m not the only one who is waiting for the visa still after spending more then 18 months. My time line is more then 20 months and I m approaching to my 21st in few days. I m sad because there are lots of people like me who are waiting for so long to meet their love one. 
Yes this waiting is affecting us mentally and we don't know what had we done in past which make them feel suspicious of us. I m sure about myself that I had done nothing which provoke any security concern matters. Yes we are exploited by some corrupt officials of our country and there is nothing we can do. It seem that we are helpless and all depends on our luck and heavily on GOD. 
There is a user who got letter from OIGIS is the same which I got from them the only difference is Date. When I read this letter I thought that it was a copy paste of my letter.


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi Mario, welcome to our sad thread of 18+ waiting. On the 2nd of June will be 21 months of waiting for us. As you said, apart from my fiancée 's country of birth, there is truly nothing he has done to deserve


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

Sorry I pushed accidentally the send button before I finished my reply. Where are you or your partner from? Which visa did you apply and where ?


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Is it possible for those of us posting in this thread to post country of origin and country of lodgement . I'm on iPad so can't see timelines or search timelines. To me it seems Kenyan and Pakistan nationals are waiting not sure who else and not sure where u all lodged. Though I think one is in Berlin 

I lodged in Kenya and fiancé is Ghanaian. 

Also this is probably stupid comment but all things being available in Africa for price can't u pay someone in Kenya to go to the nsis in Kenya or whatever the name is of the security people asio is waiting on report from and pay a "fast track fee" or even a under the table fee to get somebody to find the file and check on it? I've lived in Cambodia and spent a lot of time in Africa and most things available for a fee. Thoughts anybody?


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

Hi chicken999, I can not see the signatures either on my iPhone. My fiancée was born in Lebanon. He is Palestinian. He has been living in Europe since 1989 and in Germany for about 17 years, where he is permanent resident. We applied in Berlin on 2/9/2011. Still waiting for security check, everything else done and accepted.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

You might want to also ask about other countries where people have lived... I understand that anywhere someone has lived for more than 12 months can also affect processing time, not just country of origin/location of lodgement.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

chicken999 said:


> Is it possible for those of us posting in this thread to post country of origin and country of lodgement . I'm on iPad so can't see timelines or search timelines. To me it seems Kenyan and Pakistan nationals are waiting not sure who else and not sure where u all lodged. Though I think one is in Berlin
> 
> I lodged in Kenya and fiancé is Ghanaian.
> 
> Also this is probably stupid comment but all things being available in Africa for price can't u pay someone in Kenya to go to the nsis in Kenya or whatever the name is of the security people asio is waiting on report from and pay a "fast track fee" or even a under the table fee to get somebody to find the file and check on it? I've lived in Cambodia and spent a lot of time in Africa and most things available for a fee. Thoughts anybody?


You're probably right if you know someone that works for NSIS and can find your file. We don't so we wait.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

chicken999 said:


> Is it possible for those of us posting in this thread to post country of origin and country of lodgement . I'm on iPad so can't see timelines or search timelines. To me it seems Kenyan and Pakistan nationals are waiting not sure who else and not sure where u all lodged. Though I think one is in Berlin
> 
> I lodged in Kenya and fiancé is Ghanaian.


To help you out, besides yourself, so far on this thread these are the locations of folks who either have the info in their signature or have talked about it in their posts on this thread: Kenya (applied from Nairobi), Pakistan (applied from Dubai), Palestine (applied from Berlin).


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for ur responses. Joy for us as my fiancé lived in Malaysia for 5 years so expecting that to add more time to the wait.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

When I started this thread I was feeling despair. I was looking for support from people in the same boat as I was hitting my 18 month mark. Today after 19 moths and 10 days, visa granted. The level of happiness is out of control. I really wish everyone in this thread all the best and I can't wait to receive more notifications here of granted visas in the future. I thank you all for your support.


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

Wonderful news!!

All the best for plans to be together officially . . .


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Omg someuser I am so genuinely excited and happy for you! After all ur wAiting now ur time has come. This time I cry tears of joy I am so pleased for u. When are u coming and what part of Aussie will u be living in?


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

someuser said:


> When I started this thread I was feeling despair. I was looking for support from people in the same boat as I was hitting my 18 month mark. Today after 19 moths and 10 days, visa granted. The level of happiness is out of control. I really wish everyone in this thread all the best and I can't wait to receive more notifications here of granted visas in the future. I thank you all for your support.


Mate, it would be great if you could write us a short story about your application journey.


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

Yes that would be great sunnysmile. Can u also tell us if u had to redo ur police and medicals. And did u apply for 300 originally or partner visa?


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

chicken999 said:


> Yes that would be great sunnysmile. Can u also tell us if u had to redo ur police and medicals. And did u apply for 300 originally or partner visa?


Ok sure. My wife was actually living without a visa in the Usa when I tried to move there back in late 2007. As soon as I arrived, the Global Financial Crisis hit hard and I couldn't find a job (a requirement for the E3 visa for Australians). So I went home after 6 months of trying to move to the USA. Then I spoke to a migration agent about getting her to Australia. He suggested try a student visa as she wanted to study anyway. He said once she is in Australia, we can apply for a 309 partner visa. Another year rolled by and we were rejected because of her status in the Usa among other things.

So back to another agent and this time he told me outright that there was only one way and that was for my wife to move back to Kenya and apply for the 309 visa. So the long wait began. Applied 1/11/2011. We submitted police checks from USA and Kenya that were still current but expiring soon (from the student visa). In Kenya you can't frontload medicals because the one medical centre that does it won't let you in the gate without a request for medicals note from the high commission. About a month after applying we were asked to submit another police check from Kenya as that had already expired. That took about 4 months because her kenyan ID was lost and it required getting another one. Getting Kenyan ID is a true nightmare. People we know have waited over 2 years for it. Then the medicals were requested and done in July 2012. And at the same time Usa police check requested again. That took 3 months. The FBI is slow. Then in March 2013 the Kenyan Police check expired again. Nobody requested it, we just submitted a new one. We were about to ask about doing medicals again when the granted letter came through. Woohoo!


----------



## Pxer (May 11, 2013)

someuser said:


> Ok sure. My wife was actually living without a visa in the Usa when I tried to move there back in late 2007. As soon as I arrived, the Global Financial Crisis hit hard and I couldn't find a job (a requirement for the E3 visa for Australians). So I went home after 6 months of trying to move to the USA. Then I spoke to a migration agent about getting her to Australia. He suggested try a student visa as she wanted to study anyway. He said once she is in Australia, we can apply for a 309 partner visa. Another year rolled by and we were rejected because of her status in the Usa among other things.
> 
> So back to another agent and this time he told me outright that there was only one way and that was for my wife to move back to Kenya and apply for the 309 visa. So the long wait began. Applied 1/11/2011. We submitted police checks from USA and Kenya that were still current but expiring soon (from the student visa). In Kenya you can't frontload medicals because the one medical centre that does it won't let you in the gate without a request for medicals note from the high commission. About a month after applying we were asked to submit another police check from Kenya as that had already expired. That took about 4 months because her kenyan ID was lost and it required getting another one. Getting Kenyan ID is a true nightmare. People we know have waited over 2 years for it. Then the medicals were requested and done in July 2012. And at the same time Usa police check requested again. That took 3 months. The FBI is slow. Then in March 2013 the Kenyan Police check expired again. Nobody requested it, we just submitted a new one. We were about to ask about doing medicals again when the granted letter came through. Woohoo!


Holy smokes! You guys have been through a lot. I don't think I'm ever allowed to complain now


----------



## bma (Sep 28, 2011)

someuser said:


> Ok sure. My wife was actually living without a visa in the Usa when I tried to move there back in late 2007. As soon as I arrived, the Global Financial Crisis hit hard and I couldn't find a job (a requirement for the E3 visa for Australians). So I went home after 6 months of trying to move to the USA. Then I spoke to a migration agent about getting her to Australia. He suggested try a student visa as she wanted to study anyway. He said once she is in Australia, we can apply for a 309 partner visa. Another year rolled by and we were rejected because of her status in the Usa among other things.
> 
> So back to another agent and this time he told me outright that there was only one way and that was for my wife to move back to Kenya and apply for the 309 visa. So the long wait began. Applied 1/11/2011. We submitted police checks from USA and Kenya that were still current but expiring soon (from the student visa). In Kenya you can't frontload medicals because the one medical centre that does it won't let you in the gate without a request for medicals note from the high commission. About a month after applying we were asked to submit another police check from Kenya as that had already expired. That took about 4 months because her kenyan ID was lost and it required getting another one. Getting Kenyan ID is a true nightmare. People we know have waited over 2 years for it. Then the medicals were requested and done in July 2012. And at the same time Usa police check requested again. That took 3 months. The FBI is slow. Then in March 2013 the Kenyan Police check expired again. Nobody requested it, we just submitted a new one. We were about to ask about doing medicals again when the granted letter came through. Woohoo!


What a journey! Congratulations and all the best!


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Someuser, I have no idea if you'd care about this (I doubt I would if my visa were just granted, LOL!) but if you edit your timeline again and check the little box next to your visa grant it'll show up as a green check instead of a red X.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> Someuser, I have no idea if you'd care about this (I doubt I would if my visa were just granted, LOL!) but if you edit your timeline again and check the little box next to your visa grant it'll show up as a green check instead of a red X.


Yeah I will definitely do that when I'm back at my computer. Right now I'm using the app as I only have my phone with me for a couple of days. It would be nice to see and edit timelines using the app but what we have is still great.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I am just so beyond excited for you.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> Someuser, I have no idea if you'd care about this (I doubt I would if my visa were just granted, LOL!) but if you edit your timeline again and check the little box next to your visa grant it'll show up as a green check instead of a red X.


Ok it's all done and updated with the official grant date on the letter we received rather than the date we received it. We still can't believe we have this piece of epaper in our hands


----------



## ccpro (Feb 2, 2012)

Congratulations someuser!! Happy for you! I have been reading your posts and you have come a long way to get the visa! what a blessing to not be apart anymore! it took so long for the 309 and the permanent visa processing will be starting soon for you. After that no more DIAC hussle and live free!


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

ccpro said:


> Congratulations someuser!! Happy for you! I have been reading your posts and you have come a long way to get the visa! what a blessing to not be apart anymore! it took so long for the 309 and the permanent visa processing will be starting soon for you. After that no more DIAC hussle and live free!


No ccpro, we went straight to subclass 100 permanent so it's all good. We are delighted.


----------



## aussiegal123 (Feb 21, 2013)

someuser said:


> When I started this thread I was feeling despair. I was looking for support from people in the same boat as I was hitting my 18 month mark. Today after 19 moths and 10 days, visa granted. The level of happiness is out of control. I really wish everyone in this thread all the best and I can't wait to receive more notifications here of granted visas in the future. I thank you all for your support.


Congratulation Someuser, I hope you and your wife enjoy your life together in Australia


----------



## light487 (Jul 2, 2013)

I think the most frustrating thing of all is that DIAC don’t advise you that the processing of the application is going to take longer than their most recent estimate. After sending an email, as instructed, we failed to get a response within 2 weeks. I rang them and now the processing time has gone from 15 months to 18 months, ridiculous! In regards to the insecurity.. how can someone start a life here not knowing if they’re going to be granted a TR or PR??

Every step of the way, it’s been us forced to call them to ask for an update and every time they add on another 3 months of processing time. If there is such a big issue and the timeframe changes so dramatically, it would be normal to contact all those waiting by mass email, would it not? I just don’t understand it at all..

So yeh.. we were told 6 to 9 months processing.. at 9 months we call and they say 12 months.. at 12 months we call and then they say 15 months, at 15 months they recommend we email them and we don't get a response at all.. after 2.5 more weeks, we call again and now it's 18 months. 

If this were a private business, they would be up in front of the ACCC for this kind of conduct.. it's just shocking and the psychological and material effect it has on those being affected is a major thing.. not just some small inconvenience.

Simply ridiculous and such a bad side of the Australia I have called home my entire life.

In regards to the status of our application, they said it is sitting in the pile/queue.. they had a quick browse of it during my last call and said it is decision ready.. but have to wait till they get to it..


----------



## sanoptic (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi Light487,
I'm in the same situation getting the run around regarding waiting times.
Told the same as you 6 months ,9-12 months ,13 & now 15 months.
If they tell us 18 months on the next call i'm going to get very upset!!
Which centre did you lodge your application?

cheers


----------



## light487 (Jul 2, 2013)

sanoptic said:


> Hi Light487,
> I'm in the same situation getting the run around regarding waiting times.
> Told the same as you 6 months ,9-12 months ,13 & now 15 months.
> If they tell us 18 months on the next call i'm going to get very upset!!
> ...


We submitted in Sydney office and last checked was still in Sydney. Due to the backlog some applications were sent to other states, so some people's applications are no longer at the Sydney office even if they submitted it there.


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

Is there anybody else waiting over 22 months for PMV? I am finding this waiting very difficult.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

krissaid said:


> Is there anybody else waiting over 22 months for PMV? I am finding this waiting very difficult.


I really feel for you krissaid. That period of time is just awful. Big sad face :-( We took 19 months and 10 days. We had pretty much lost hope when it suddenly came through. From memory (I'm on my phone and can't see timelines) you're dealing with Pakistan. I'd strongly suggest seeing what can be done from the Pakistan end. If you have some family that can go and see an MP in Pakistan to look at why the security check is taking so so long. I know we tried absolutely everything from the Australian end and had no luck with anything. We were actually on our way to see someone that knows an MP in Kenya when we received the "Visa Granted" email.


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you Someuser for your reply and support. I am I Australia , my fiancée is in Berlin ( Palestinian ). I wrote to my MP several times, it seems he can not do anything or doesn't want to. Anyway, I am so happy for you that all this is over. I know your relationship story is long too. All the best for you and your wife.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

krissaid said:


> Thank you Someuser for your reply and support. I am I Australia , my fiancée is in Berlin ( Palestinian ). I wrote to my MP several times, it seems he can not do anything or doesn't want to. Anyway, I am so happy for you that all this is over. I know your relationship story is long too. All the best for you and your wife.


Ahh. Sorry Krissaid. I remember now. So the MP you wrote to was it in your fiancée's homeland? Most likely the security check is the holdup and that is taking place there. I really think that it needs action from there, rather than Australia to get through the system quicker.


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

I am not sure really what to do. He is Palestinian born in Lebanon, but has not lived there for 20 years. He has been living in Germany since 1996, where he is permanent resident, but not citizen. Maybe he does not belong anywhere. My MP was not interested in us. I decided to go up to the snow away from all this, to clear my head. But still thinking if this hahaha, can't really get away in my head. Yes we are waiting for the security check, over 1 year since his interview.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

krissaid said:


> I am not sure really what to do. He is Palestinian born in Lebanon, but has not lived there for 20 years. He has been living in Germany since 1996, where he is permanent resident, but not citizen. Maybe he does not belong anywhere. My MP was not interested in us. I decided to go up to the snow away from all this, to clear my head. But still thinking if this hahaha, can't really get away in my head. Yes we are waiting for the security check, over 1 year since his interview.


Wow. That makes it tough. Maybe waiting is the only option then. :-( Gee I sure hope you get it soon!


----------



## krissaid (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you Someuser. I know there is nothing I can do, apart from waiting. At times I loose hope, this is when I write here , at least you guys are listening. Best wishes for you and your wife, I am really happy for you that your waiting has finished.


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

krissaid said:


> Thank you Someuser. I know there is nothing I can do, apart from waiting. At times I loose hope, this is when I write here , at least you guys are listening. Best wishes for you and your wife, I am really happy for you that your waiting has finished.


Thanks Krissaid. Yes I hear you on the losing hope part. So many times it felt like we were never going to get ours. I can't even begin to describe the feeling when the email finally rolled in. I called my wife and she didn't even believe me. I called my Mum and she just screamed for about 30 seconds before she said any words. Lol.

Right now we are in a very messed up house because tomorrow the moving truck arrives to take all our stuff to the in laws. We are out of our house by lunch time and we begin the farewell tour of Kenya over the next week before we fly. We are both very sad to leave loved ones here as well as extremely excited to be finally beginning life Down Under.

I know that email will come to you very soon. Ours had the subject Visa Grant followed by the case number so look out for that in your inbox! It's gotta be this month surely! It can't go on forever.


----------



## aussiegal123 (Feb 21, 2013)

Two years waiting today. Crossing fingers we have an answer sometime this week.


----------



## Maureen (Mar 27, 2013)

Hang in there Aussiegirl! You will hear good news of your grant soon. It is well.


----------



## aussiegal123 (Feb 21, 2013)

Maureen said:


> Hang in there Aussiegirl! You will hear good news of your grant soon. It is well.


Thanks Maureen, I hope so!


----------



## sanoptic (Nov 30, 2012)

aussiegal123 said:


> Two years waiting today. Crossing fingers we have an answer sometime this week.


WOW thats a long long time ,hope you get good news soon!!
We have been waiting over 15 months & thats toooo long .
DIAC seems not to care how long people wait & the stress it causes.

Wishing you all the best....


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

aussiegal123 said:


> Two years waiting today. Crossing fingers we have an answer sometime this week.
> 
> http://www.australiaforum.com/tools/timelines/australia-timelines.html


That's outrageous. I feel very sad about that. What could possibly be taking 2 years?


----------



## aussiegal123 (Feb 21, 2013)

someuser said:


> That's outrageous. I feel very sad about that. What could possibly be taking 2 years?


We were asked to supply more details in regard to my husbands health assessment which we did 1 month ago, so I can not understand what the delay is, all they need to do is read our answers and make a decision. Just so frustrating not knowing after waiting 2 years and no indication as to how much longer we have to wait. So depressing !


----------



## aussiegal123 (Feb 21, 2013)

Well after waiting two years and two months, today I received a phone call to say that my husbands visa has finally been granted, we will receive the grant letter soon. So excited as we can both fly to Melbourne for my brothers wedding in a months time.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm curious, Aussiegal - when they called you, did they acknowledge your INCREDIBLY long wait or anything?


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Yes, yes, yesssss! aussiegal123, I am very, very happy for you.


----------



## aussiegal123 (Feb 21, 2013)

CollegeGirl said:


> I'm curious, Aussiegal - when they called you, did they acknowledge your INCREDIBLY long wait or anything?


I had actually sent in a complaint via the on-line feedback form about the length of time taken to process my husband's visa, however I did not receive a reply within the stated 10 days. I had sent it a month ago. He said at first he was ringing in relation to my complaint, however he then said that my husbands health waiver had just been approved and he had granted the visa (it was not our case officer) and that we would receive the grant letter early next week. I can't really remember what I said next but I remember saying what a relief we can go together to my brothers wedding after waiting so long and he replied oh good that you have already booked the flights because we actually had a small window to enter Australia because my husband's police certificate expires end of January. I am sure he said something else about the length of time, but its all a haze


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

aussiegal123 said:


> I had actually sent in a complaint via the on-line feedback form about the length of time taken to process my husband's visa, however I did not receive a reply within the stated 10 days. I had sent it a month ago. He said at first he was ringing in relation to my complaint, however he then said that my husbands health waiver had just been approved and he had granted the visa (it was not our case officer) and that we would receive the grant letter early next week. I can't really remember what I said next but I remember saying what a relief we can go together to my brothers wedding after waiting so long and he replied oh good that you have already booked the flights because we actually had a small window to enter Australia because my husband's police certificate expires end of January. I am sure he said something else about the length of time, but its all a haze


Your husband had to go through the health waiver process? When you have time, could you detail a little more about what that was like? I think we're going to have to go through the same exact thing and I was hoping it wasn't going to take THAT long...


----------



## someuser (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh my God Aussiegal, I'm so happy for you! What a long road. Finally you're in! Having been back in Australia a few months now, I can tell you our 19 month wait was soooo worth it. We absolutely love living in Adelaide together. We feel extremely blessed. We hope everything goes as well for you as it has for us once you arrive! Congratulations!


----------



## kangaro (Jul 17, 2012)

aussiegal123 said:


> Well after waiting two years and two months, today I received a phone call to say that my husbands visa has finally been granted, we will receive the grant letter soon. So excited as we can both fly to Melbourne for my brothers wedding in a months time. http://www.australiaforum.com/tools/timelines/australia-timelines.html


Wow congrats!!! I'm really happy for both of u! What a relief finally all goes for good,


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

Congrats AussieGal123. 

I am extremely shocked it took that long!!! 
My partner is also from Pakistan, and we will be applying onshore in December. I am freaking out now. 2y 2m is a LONG TIME - *enter swearword*. Geez - I would've camped outside parliament house and protested.
My first partner was from Bangladesh - his 309 only took 6m 3w. Bdesh was East Pakistan prior to 1971! I mean what a difference in processing times by similar countries. But that was back in 2009.

Was there anything out of the ordinary in your application? I see you said something about a health waiver? Could it have contributed to the extended time frame? I mean, it would've needed someone other than your case worker, perhaps a medical panel with your case worker to consider - even discussing with the immigration department's national office - therefore on top of the regular processing times - this would've been extra. 

I don't know, just speculating. I used to work in a Federal Government department, and it did take extended times having to hear back from certain other organisations. 

Either way, a huge congrats, and hopefully not long for the rest of you, and hopefully my partner's application goes smoothly.


----------



## aussiegal123 (Feb 21, 2013)

Amandy said:


> Congrats AussieGal123.
> 
> I am extremely shocked it took that long!!!
> My partner is also from Pakistan, and we will be applying onshore in December. I am freaking out now. 2y 2m is a LONG TIME - *enter swearword*. Geez - I would've camped outside parliament house and protested.
> ...


Amandy, I don't believe it was the heath waiver that slowed down the process because he did his medicals in August 2011 and we did not get the option of the health waiver until June 2013. I believe that the application was not looked at properly until 12 months after we applied. We were both interviewed after one year and it was only after the interview that we were asked for more details to the answers on the Form 80 which we had previously supplied in August 2011. If they were checking our application in the 12 months prior they should have already asked these questions. So believe the security checks may not have been started until August 2012. Our case officer was not proactive at all as we hardly got any responses to any of our email enquiries during the whole process

Good luck with your application.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

aussiegal123 said:


> Amandy, I don't believe it was the heath waiver that slowed down the process because he did his medicals in August 2011 and we did not get the option of the health waiver until June 2013. I believe that the application was not looked at properly until 12 months after we applied. We were both interviewed after one year and it was only after the interview that we were asked for more details to the answers on the Form 80 which we had previously supplied in August 2011. If they were checking our application in the 12 months prior they should have already asked these questions. So believe the security checks may not have been started until August 2012. Our case officer was not proactive at all as we hardly got any responses to any of our email enquiries during the whole process
> 
> Good luck with your application.


Oh God that makes sense - I reckon they didn't look at them until after 12 months either. Geez, I would've thought the Dubai office would've been a bit more proactive. I think they lost the applications - it happens. 
When my ex-partner was waiting for second stage processing, I kept calling until one day someone said oh your case officer is in hospital. So I thought, ok i'll wait. Another month went past and I called again and they said your case officer won't be coming back to work, and i said umm so who is doing my partner's file and they said we haven't allocated anyone yet. I was furious and said so then allocate someone NOW. He was granted PR the next day!!

The case officers are only human and do need a reminder to let them know we are human too - and that they shouldn't forget their work!

Congrats once again, what a relief, but I am sure you've lost faith in the system.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Amandy said:


> Oh God that makes sense - I reckon they didn't look at them until after 12 months either. Geez, I would've thought the Dubai office would've been a bit more proactive. I think they lost the applications - it happens.
> When my ex-partner was waiting for second stage processing, I kept calling until one day someone said oh your case officer is in hospital. So I thought, ok i'll wait. Another month went past and I called again and they said your case officer won't be coming back to work, and i said umm so who is doing my partner's file and they said we haven't allocated anyone yet. I was furious and said so then allocate someone NOW. He was granted PR the next day!!
> 
> The case officers are only human and do need a reminder to let them know we are human too - and that they shouldn't forget their work!
> ...


It's very common for Pakistani applications to take more than a year these days offshore, simply because that's how long the security checks tend to take. (Two years is astronomical though.) You do need to be aware that onshore applications are taking even longer though - average wait for those is at 13-18 months now, and that's for people from low-risk countries. I'm not sure if it's even higher for high-risk countries or not.


----------



## amr_abd_elraouf (Apr 16, 2012)

hi guys .

I am an egyptian who live in uae . my wife is australian . we met 4 years ago online . we met in real 2 years ago in abu dhabi . we applied for fiancee visa last years .I was interviewed by phone as there was some important interviews to be done that time ! . it was rejected for a ridiculous reason which was the co heard a paper moving beside me . we had to go egypt while it was a very hard time of riots there and we managed to marry while the country was totally unsafe . the agent applied for us from Sydney and 1st of september i got a reply from dubai visa office that they acknowledged my application .They gave me one month to make the mdical but they didn't give any reference to do it . i called them and they said you have only to wait and even if we put u should do it within a month still you have to wait what ever it takes . so guys what do you think how long it does normally take them to reply . the security check in egypt or uae or even saudi is easy for them . how long do u think it might take to finalize every thing ? will the previous application rejected affect on my present application ?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

amr_abd_elraouf said:


> hi guys .
> 
> I am an egyptian who live in uae . my wife is australian . we met 4 years ago online . we met in real 2 years ago in abu dhabi . we applied for fiancee visa last years .I was interviewed by phone as there was some important interviews to be done that time ! . it was rejected for a ridiculous reason which was the co heard a paper moving beside me . we had to go egypt while it was a very hard time of riots there and we managed to marry while the country was totally unsafe . the agent applied for us from Sydney and 1st of september i got a reply from dubai visa office that they acknowledged my application .They gave me one month to make the mdical but they didn't give any reference to do it . i called them and they said you have only to wait and even if we put u should do it within a month still you have to wait what ever it takes . so guys what do you think how long it does normally take them to reply . the security check in egypt or uae or even saudi is easy for them . how long do u think it might take to finalize every thing ? will the previous application rejected affect on my present application ?


They should have included attachments which included information for your medicals which include the HAP ID and where you can get them done. If they haven't then you or your agent should ask them for this information.

In the acknowledgement that they send you they should tell you what the standard or average processing times are ie. my fiancee was told average is 9 months but sometimes can take up to 12 months.

No idea if the previous one will affect it, but would show that you are genuine and ongoing if they had any doubts there. But question is do you have additional evidence as the spouse visa you require alot more evidence than the fiance visa. Also in regards to your Egyptian wedding did you have a traditional marriage ceremony? Some of the offshore posts look for traditional marriage ceremonies. Another question is have you and your wife lived together for a period of time or did she come to Egypt and get married and then return to Australia?


----------



## amr_abd_elraouf (Apr 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> They should have included attachments which included information for your medicals which include the HAP ID and where you can get them done. If they haven't then you or your agent should ask them for this information.
> 
> In the acknowledgement that they send you they should tell you what the standard or average processing times are ie. my fiancee was told average is 9 months but sometimes can take up to 12 months.
> 
> No idea if the previous one will affect it, but would show that you are genuine and ongoing if they had any doubts there. But question is do you have additional evidence as the spouse visa you require alot more evidence than the fiance visa. Also in regards to your Egyptian wedding did you have a traditional marriage ceremony? Some of the offshore posts look for traditional marriage ceremonies. Another question is have you and your wife lived together for a period of time or did she come to Egypt and get married and then return to Australia?


we gave them conversations since april 2011 up to date plus our old pics from our first time we met and our pics with my close friends last time here in abu dhabi and in egypt as well . Egypt was boiling that time and too many riots every where . we married in the ministry of justice with my brother and another friend as wtiness . my wife went to our house stayed with family for a week . we had a small family gathering at home and put rings . we had a very hard time in egypt that time . We made our honey moon in dubai for a week more and we met some friends as well . she had to go back because of her work and i had to stay because of my work .


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

amr_abd_elraouf said:


> we gave them conversations since april 2011 up to date plus our old pics from our first time we met and our pics with my close friends last time here in abu dhabi and in egypt as well . Egypt was boiling that time and too many riots every where . we married in the ministry of justice with my brother and another friend as wtiness . my wife went to our house stayed with family for a week . we had a small family gathering at home and put rings . we had a very hard time in egypt that time . We made our honey moon in dubai for a week more and we met some friends as well . she had to go back because of her work and i had to stay because of my work .


I'm concerned that you do not have enough evidence. Generally, it is better that you live together for a few months after marriage to gather evidence. It does not appear that you have evidence that shows joint expenses etc.

Can I ask why your wife did not appeal against the original decision?


----------



## amr_abd_elraouf (Apr 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> I'm concerned that you do not have enough evidence. Generally, it is better that you live together for a few months after marriage to gather evidence. It does not appear that you have evidence that shows joint expenses etc.
> 
> Can I ask why your wife did not appeal against the original decision?


The agent said it would take 24 months for the appeal ... that would be too much loss of time.
Plus they had doubt on our relation so i made sure to take her to my family in egypt to meet them and to stay with them for a while to make every thing clear and stronger for the immigration . of course there is no joint expenses . all what we have was the air ticket plus the hotel bills . mostly tickets .


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

amr_abd_elraouf said:


> The agent said it would take 24 months for the appeal ... that would be too much loss of time.
> Plus they had doubt on our relation so i made sure to take her to my family in egypt to meet them and to stay with them for a while to make every thing clear and stronger for the immigration . of course there is no joint expenses . all what we have was the air ticket plus the hotel bills . mostly tickets .


The potential problem that you've gotten yourself into is this:

1) Not only have they decided your relationship is not genuine, which they WILL take into account when looking at your next visa, so you have that much more to overcome; but
2) You've applied for a spouse visa, which as Mish mentioned, requires MORE evidence than a prospective marriage visa. I understand your intention was to prove you are genuine, but now you require MORE evidence than you did before to prove you are genuine. Perhaps a better thing to do would have been to visit each other, collect a lot of evidence, perhaps have an engagement party with friends and family and document all of that.

But anyway... that's all water under the bridge now. Now you have to go about proving you are a genuine married couple. These are the things Immigration requires:


Financial Evidence
Nature of the Household
Social Aspect of the Relationship
The Nature of Your Commitment to Each Other

For financial evidence, you need to prove that you are supporting each other financially. Bank transfers from one of you to the other, a joint bank account being used to pay household bills and expenses, etc. Here's where it's REALLY helpful to have lived together for a few months -- it's hard to prove you're both contributing to shared household expenses when you're not sharing a household. Unfortunately "joint expenses," while not necessary for the prospective marriage visa you applied for before, are not optional for the spouse visa. This and the section below are why Mish and I are concerned about your spouse visa application.

For "the nature of the household," once again, this is difficult to do if your'e not living together. This is the section where you talk about how you split household responsibilities, live together, etc. Again, demonstrating this category is not optional for the spouse visa. I have heard about married couples not living together being approved, but it's more difficult - and when you add that on top of already not being found genuine, it's a lot to overcome.

For social evidence, you provide evidence that you're accepted as a couple socially, that your friends and family know your partner, etc. This at least should be easy for you with the wedding pictures, etc. you have. It sounds like you have this part covered.

For the nature of your commitment to each other, it sounds like you may have this covered as well with evidence of your ongoing correspondence to each other. Also in this section is the interview, which they will certainly do again.

Your agent - is he MARA-registered? Because I'm not sure you're getting the best advice if you went ahead and got married at his advice.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Great post CG as always. My main thought apart from the higher amount of evidence for spouse visa was 1/ the previous rejection, 2/ high risk country and 3/ middle eastern country.

I know the OP isn't living in Egyptian at the moment but we have seen alot of refusals from Egypt especially in 2011 and 2012 around the 309's - haven't seen anything for 2013 yet so no idea if the same trend is still going. Therefore not sure if UAE have alot of 309 refusals too.

A question for the OP - I presume that your wife got permission from the Australian Embassy in Cairo to get married?


----------



## amr_abd_elraouf (Apr 16, 2012)

Mish said:


> Great post CG as always. My main thought apart from the higher amount of evidence for spouse visa was 1/ the previous rejection, 2/ high risk country and 3/ middle eastern country.
> 
> I know the OP isn't living in Egyptian at the moment but we have seen alot of refusals from Egypt especially in 2011 and 2012 around the 309's - haven't seen anything for 2013 yet so no idea if the same trend is still going. Therefore not sure if UAE have alot of 309 refusals too.
> 
> A question for the OP - I presume that your wife got permission from the Australian Embassy in Cairo to get married?


We got the permission from the Australian embassy in Cairo. and yes the agent is registered . For UAE i don't think there are alot of 309 application . mostly are different kind of applications like skilled migrants or students .

how will we be able to live together if my wife has her work in Australia and i have my own work here . We are applying to live together . and plus she already refused to settle in the middle east (salary-life style )

for joint account we have an account on our names in Sydney but i am not inside to transfer my salary or my income into it.

i think it is ridiculous from the immigration that you need to live together to prove that u have things you will have it later on when u live together .

for country with high risk . I am not living in Egypt and uae is not a high risk country i guess because of the level of life in here and the system . I believe it is much better than the case in Egypt . I have many friends who have their visa from uae in an easy way ( student-migrant ) but spouse visa i didn't meet yet .


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

amr_abd_elraouf said:


> We got the permission from the Australian embassy in Cairo. and yes the agent is registered . For UAE i don't think there are alot of 309 application . mostly are different kind of applications like skilled migrants or students .
> 
> how will we be able to live together if my wife has her work in Australia and i have my own work here . We are applying to live together . and plus she already refused to settle in the middle east (salary-life style )
> 
> ...


UAE is still high-risk. Not quite as difficult as Egypt, usually, but the fact that you are from Egypt means you will still have to go through the same very in-depth security checks all Egyptians do. At least (from what I've read here) people from Egypt don't have it as bad as people from Pakistan or certain African countries.

Unfortunately the difficulty in applying for a spouse visa without being able to live together is why the PMV is used for people in your situation who have not been able to live together. But as we've discussed that's no longer an option. Looks like you have already applied for the spouse visa. Hope your agent guided you well and you put in as much evidence as is possible on the financial/household side of things. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## kashxpert (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I applied for 820/801 onshore partner visa back in Jan 2012, it has been 25 months since the application was submitted.

I haven't even received 820 visa yet and don't even have a case officer, I asked for the application status many times and all they say is they are waiting for a security check and once it's completed I will have a case officer to finalise the case.

My question is who else is waiting for over 2 years and haven't even received 820?

My origin is from high risk country PAKISTAN, which plays part in lengthy security assessment I guess.


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Anyone in this forum exceeded the 18 month waiting?


----------



## drmkhan (Apr 13, 2015)

Hi there .
I've been through it as I'm from Pakistan n once security checks done 820 shall be granted! I applied oct 2012 n was granted 820 in July 2014


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

drmkhan said:


> Hi there . I've been through it as I'm from Pakistan n once security checks done 820 shall be granted! I applied oct 2012 n was granted 820 in July 2014


You must be due for 801 now??? Did DIBP contact you for it?


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

so since when your waiting for your esc to get finalized?


----------



## drmkhan (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm entering 7 months post eligibility for 801. I keep asking them if they need any more evidence via email, phone n written requests but in vain.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

That's so annoying that the 801 is taking so long. Did you call the general number or Brisbane 801 Processing?


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

Amandy said:


> That's so annoying that the 801 is taking so long. Did you call the general number or Brisbane 801 Processing?


I think 801 is processed in Melbourne...100 is in Brisbane


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

AusIndo said:


> I think 801 is processed in Melbourne...100 is in Brisbane


Oh you are right about 100, I forgot it was the 100 I dealt with in the past in Brisbane. Not sure about 801 now.


----------



## drmkhan (Apr 13, 2015)

Called them today n they said wait for 8 months to complete post eligibility!!!! That's so dissapointing !!!


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

drmkhan said:


> Called them today n they said wait for 8 months to complete post eligibility!!!! That's so dissapointing !!!


Sorry to hear that! I really don't know the method behind their inconsistency in processing the visas.


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

drmkhan said:


> Called them today n they said wait for 8 months to complete post eligibility!!!! That's so dissapointing !!!


On the bright side, you only have 1 month to go!  keep us posted.


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

anyone waiting for the security check to complete? Next week we gonna hit the 19 month waiting


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

KitKaat said:


> anyone waiting for the security check to complete? Next week we gonna hit the 19 month waiting


Yes, security check pending. What country?

We've been waiting almost 17 months.


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Syria ..........


----------



## Amandy (Sep 16, 2009)

KitKaat said:


> Syria ..........


Ok, so the issue with Syria is all the hundreds of thousands of people displaced in refugee camps, awaiting refugee visa grants. They do get priority.

Moreover, the political situation is extremely poor, therefore for Aus Intel to obtain information frim Syrian intel will be a mammoth effort, hence the wait

Good luck with it all. I wish you all the best.


----------



## KitKaat (Oct 9, 2013)

Yeah true thats why we are hitting the 19 month and 13 month for the ESC ...but I saw other syrian who got the visa in just 8 months with 2 months only for the security check...after all it all depends on the luck


----------



## ahmedissa981 (Sep 28, 2015)

KitKaat said:


> Syria ..........


hi kitkaat i am syrian too , did you get your visa i submit all clearances in feb 2016 , it looks i have to wait until 2018 to get the visa granted !!!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

ahmedissa981 said:


> hi kitkaat i am syrian too , did you get your visa i submit all clearances in feb 2016 , it looks i have to wait until 2018 to get the visa granted !!!


I don't think she is on the forum anymore but her partners visa took 21 months and I think it was about 15/16 momths after they submitted the form 80.

You may be in for a long wait.


----------

